# Cinebench: the Triple Crown Challenge (R15, R15 extreme and R20



## storm-chaser (Nov 15, 2020)

*Welcome! First of all, the main point of this competition is to get a pulse on current tech performance here at TPU. Bottom Line: Tune your System to the best of your abilities and run the benchmarks! No pressure, just enjoy the challenge, compare the scores and have some fun. Judging from the lack of traffic on the forum lately, I have my doubts if this will work or not but I thought I would give it a go anyway.

The competition consists of running all three iterations of CB (R15, R15 Extreme and R20) and posting your scores here. We then average those score and the rig with the highest average is the winner. Please also include a CPUz screenshot so I can add system data to the leaderboard. IN OTHER WORDS: Everyone competes in the same class regardless of core count. We will not be creating any other categories or classes. This is all about brute force max power and you are competing for the highest possible average. That's it.*

From each submission we will calculate your *single core average (overall score divided by core count), *and *overall (multi core) average.* This will give us a sense of how well your processor performs *from both a "per core" perspective and a "multi core" perspective,* in other words, this is a wide ranging assessment of your rigs performance.

Winner #1 will be the rig with the highest average between all three Cinebench releases: R15, R15 Extreme Edition and R20 (ie. best multicore score). Second winner will be the one with the best average in a single core result, after running all three CB iterations. 

*Download links:
Cinebench R 15

Cinebench 15 Download
Here you can download Cinebench 15. CINEBENCH is a real-world cross platform test suite that evaluates your computer's performance capabilities. CINEBENCH is based on MAXON's animation software CIN...




www.guru3d.com
Cinebench R15 extreme
Cinebench R15 Extreme Edition Download
Download Cinebench R15 Extreme Edition - This is a modded version of CB15 with a quadrupled workload....



www.guru3d.com
Cinebench R20
Download MAXON Cinebench R20
Download the all newCinebench. Cinebench is a real-world cross-platform test suite that evaluates your computer's hardware capabilities. Improvements to Cinebench Release 20 reflect the overall adv...



www.guru3d.com*

*Basic ground rules:*
*1) This is considered an "unlimited" class competition - I would encourage you to go all out here. In other words, pull out all the stops and give us your best result
2) Multiple submissions are allowed
3) Multiple rigs are allowed
4) Learn how to use the snipping tool in windows 
5) You must post CPUz screenshots in addition to the Cinebench scores. Failure to do so will result in rejection of the submission.

*Results must be legible and readable as seen below

Proper submission format:
****************************************************************************************************************************************


















*


----------



## steevebacon (Nov 16, 2020)




----------

